# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Blacklist - Прогресс "Штурм", достижение "Смертник"

## Liho_Man

Подскажите, пожалуйста, в прогрессе "Штурм" есть достижение "Смертник" - Убить врагов (2) с помощью одного смертника. Как это сделать? Видел трейлер, в котором Сэм захватывает врага, прячась за его спиной идет на другого врага, толкает на него свой "живой щит", тот взрывается и валит врага. Пробывал захватывать врага, но к нему ничего не "приклеишь": ни заряд, ни гранату, ни мину. Толкать-то я его толкаю на врагов, только он не взрывается при этом, то есть не могу из него смертника сделать.(((
И еще. Подскажите, где лучше валить врагов с помощью заряда, прикрепляемого на дверь? Нужно убить одним зарядом троих врагов, а они, паразиты, тройками за дверьми редко стоят...

----------

